# For what it's worth.....



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

http://consumerist.com/2014/05/06/p...ding-customers-about-its-natural-ingredients/

Just saw this on Facebook about Blue Buffalo


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow  I feed my hedgie blue buffalo  I will def keep an eye on this and I'm gonna start looking into some new food for him!!


----------



## giraffles (Mar 11, 2014)

A friend of mine who's a vet tech absolutely loaths Blue Buffalo because she often sees dogs coming in to her practice with diarrhea and other gastrointestinal issues caused by it. :c I can't say I'm surprised by this because of what she's told me, but it's disappointing that a company would blatantly lie about what's in their product. Not cool, Blue Buffalo. 

I wish the best of luck to anyone who decides to go looking for a new alternative for their hedgie!


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

Also for what it's worth, here's Blue Buffalo's statement
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ponse-to-nestle-purina-lawsuit-258204681.html
It all sounds remarkably catty to me


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

This is ridiculous. Purina is a large company, they would not be that ridiculous to bring about an unsubstantiated lawsuit.  This brings to mind that case where there was melamine plastic in the baby formula a few years ago... you really can't know where people are cutting corners. You can come up with a recipe or a pattern for something, but people are all about money sometimes and they look for ways to pull a fast one.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Darn, I just switched Tansy over to BB too! Sighhhh this is really annoying.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

http://petfoodtalk.com/catfoodreviews/blue-buffalo-cat-food/
This is one of my favorite websites concerning food because, as in the case of Blue Buffalo, the site may give a food a good review but actual users contribute the most interesting feedback. I don't even try to sort it all out, and I really do not know what my little love eats, because I buy a mix from Kimberly Goertzen, author of the hedgehog guide widely recommended for download here. After reading the free download and ultimately purchasing the book itself, I decided that whatever she feeds her hedgies is good enough for me. Still, I find this website interesting.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would not make any sudden changes to your hedgie's diet because of one article. But now you can see the advantages of a mix--those who were asking if it was necessary.

Many people have been using Blue Buffalo for years. Most often, the change of formula or ingredients is when another company buys a good one out, then they start cutting corners and getting cheaper ingredients.
If you are concerned about the "life source bits" I don't think any animal has ever eaten them! My hedgie never eats them and I have friends with cats that say they are always the last bits eaten.
Nestle has a history of problems, going way back. I remember avoiding their baby food about 35 years ago when my son was a baby. 

ML


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There have been problems with Blue Buffalo for quite a while. I believe there is another thread or two on here about it. Also Facebook had some information.

They started out as a great company with great food but after it got sold their quality has gone down and down and down.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's the latest:
http://consumerist.com/2014/05/14/b...estle-purina-of-propagating-a-smear-campaign/


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...et-food.aspx?x_cid=20140707_lead_facebookpets

Another perspective on the Blue Buffalo-Purina legal shakeup


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like Blue Buffalo. My dogs were on it before my husky decided it wasn't good enough. To clarify, it had nothing to do with the food. My male is one of those huskies that will just decide to stop eating a certain food. I actually buy Purina for my dogs now. I think he likes it because of how bad it is for him. AND I bought Blue Buffalo for Penny, to use in her mix. IMO, when looking at the percentages of by product meal found in the food, often in the lifebits, which I don't give Penny anyway, the percentage is like 2-3%. Life bits make up 2-3% of the bag, in the big picture, that's not a lot. Easy to take out and avoid.

I realize the big picture is a small company cheating and lying about their ingredients. I liked this article. Very informative and not on one side or the other.

I agree that pet food nutrition is a leading concern for pet owners. And companies like Blue Buffalo, Wellness and Natural Balance to name a few, are tying to increase the standards of the their food. I hope that Blue Buffalo is not lying about their ingredients. My mom, a vet tech, uses it for her geriatric chihuahua to help improve her quality of life and it seems to be making a difference. 

My thing about Purina is that maybe instead of suing another company, they should focus on getting better ingredients for their own products. Just my own little opinion in my tiny corner of the internet. 

:lol:


----------



## ShrubDominator (Jul 4, 2014)

I am not saying anyone's concerns are illegitimate, this statement has put me off too, but who's to say other brands' claims aren't just as false just because there hasn't been an extensive study (by a competitor) on it? In my opinion, Purina has yet to provide sufficient details regarding their study and findings.

This sort of scare typically triggers impulse reactions such as purging your home of a certain brand and replacing it with a different brand of similar or more desirable 'claims', blocking out all alternative possibilities. That's why, in this case, I've chosen to play devil's advocate.

Here's a link to Bill Bishop's three response letters to Nestlé Purina's accusations: http://bluebuffalo.com/about-us/whats-new-at-blue/nestle-purina-lawsuit-response-1/

Bottom line: do what you feel is right.


----------

